# Odyssea light 48" quad T5



## richardtf (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi guys!

I need your input/ opinion on the odyssea T5 Quad 48" 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/T5-Quad-48-...829?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46105f87ad

I was thinking of buying it but a guy from another forum told me its an overkill in a 75gal tank, i m asking for a second opinion here  i really like the fixture, i plan on replacing 2 bulbs with zoomed flora sun so it will not be too bright, but if it will cause just problem, i might drop the idea...

right now i am using 48" dual T8 10000k and 6500K

my plants are:
swords
melon sword
Ludwigia
java fern
Willow leaf hygro
Green cabomba
wisteria

Ferts: dry ferts 2x a week
Excel 3x a week

Thanks!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The other guy might be right about too much light, but then again it really all depends on your maintenance and plants. If your plants aren't growing well because your current light is too low then you should get additional light. If they are doing just fine then you might not need new lights at all. Do you have a pressurized CO2 system? If not, I'd invest in that before new lights.

If you are set on new lights for the love of God don't buy Odyssea products. They are the same company as Jebo. Their lighting is the worst the market has to offer. My own Odyssea fixture started smoking out of the ballast one day. I've heard this from several other people as well so its not only my fixture.

I bought a 4x54w T5 HO system for my 90g tank and it has been able to grow everything. The fixture is extremely bright and hurts to look at when on.

I bought one that looks exactly like this fixture.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hydrofarm-D...727?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c27706197

At $150 its slightly more expensive than the Odyssea fixture you were looking at but it won't burn your house down like the Odyssea might and I believe it comes with 2 switches that let you turn on half of the bulbs at a time for a morning/noon lighting schedule if you like.


----------



## richardtf (Jun 15, 2013)

Zapins said:


> The other guy might be right about too much light, but then again it really all depends on your maintenance and plants. If your plants aren't growing well because your current light is too low then you should get additional light. If they are doing just fine then you might not need new lights at all. Do you have a pressurized CO2 system? If not, I'd invest in that before new lights.
> 
> If you are set on new lights for the love of God don't buy Odyssea products. They are the same company as Jebo. Their lighting is the worst the market has to offer. My own Odyssea fixture started smoking out of the ballast one day. I've heard this from several other people as well so its not only my fixture.
> 
> ...


dropping the idea,i dont wanna go C02 route  i guess your right 4T5 HO is a bit overkill..

Thanks!


----------



## flwrbed (Jul 3, 2009)

I have used Odyssea products for years and never had any real issues. One light fritzed out on me but it lasted 5 years. At half the cost of other lights i can afford to replace it. 

I will say that the stock bulbs are junk> 

Just my thoughts. Not trying to start battle.


----------



## ROYWS3 (Oct 31, 2007)

flwrbed said:


> I have used Odyssea products for years and never had any real issues. One light fritzed out on me but it lasted 5 years. At half the cost of other lights i can afford to replace it.
> 
> I will say that the stock bulbs are junk>
> 
> Just my thoughts. Not trying to start battle.


Agreed. I own two odysea fixtures for over three years now and the only problem I had was one of the lamps burnt out.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm sure some fixtures are fine, my personal Jebo (aka Odyssey light) was not fine. It short circuited. No fire but the smoke prevented me from using it again. Here are some other people's accounts of Jebo lights.

If you ask me, even one story of fire is enough to prevent me using Jebo or Odyssey or whatever they re-brand themselves as nowadays. They are a cheap crap company and any of their products are a risk in your home. Is losing a house worth a few dollars of saving?

Comments
The problem isn't the output (doesn't matter, reef, fish,etc) the problem is bad wiring... I personally have had a Jebo light CATCH FIRE!
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120208142456AAFruIM

They are also not ul listed so if they short out your electric or catch fire (only heard of fires on the halide units) your insurance company will not cover the damage, have heard of the PC units shocking people and tanks, do a google, I have heard nothing but bad reviews on Jebo/odesea. Except the price which follows the saying you get what you pay for.
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-104466.html

They are China patent rip offs, and not very good ones at that...
My understanding is that they have NO warranty and NO instructions and NO manufacturer information. They come with NO paperwork...
The lights are not as bright as the others and the fans are louder than the others.
One guys house even caught on FIRE because of the Jebo light - but hey, he saved a few bucks...
http://forums.saltwaterfish.com/t/218210/jebo-lights#post_1662308

Granted, it doesn't happen often, but I talked to three people who had theirs catch on fire. That's way too much of a chance for me.
http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f11/jebo-lighting-87733.html#post740742

The old model ballasts overheated quite often, melted, and caught fire. Now I don't know how much they have changed them since their redesign (hopefully a lot!) But I still dont trust them.
http://www.thereeftank.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1866036&postcount=14


----------



## ROYWS3 (Oct 31, 2007)

Not trying to start a battle either but all of your notions are at least a year old, most being from 6 or 7 years ago. They've made some major changes in design and quality since then.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

That is good to know. I still won't buy their products personally. Too much of a risk in my opinion. To each their own.


----------



## ROYWS3 (Oct 31, 2007)

Zapins said:


> To each their own.


Agreed.

BTW, that was supposed to be notations, not notions - stupid spellcheck


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2013)

Zapins said:


> That is good to know. I still won't buy their products personally. Too much of a risk in my opinion. To each their own.


I'm with Zapins. Stick with something that has a solid rep. Catalina Aquariums is great. I personally run a couple of their lights. I actually also have a Fish Need It 4xT5 fixture on my 20L, and I really like it so far.

-Mike


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I have owned a Catalina, and liked it. It was a good solid fixture with good reflectors.


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2013)

vancat said:


> I have owned a Catalina, and liked it. It was a good solid fixture with good reflectors.


I've been running a 4x54w Catalina on my 75g for 10 hours a day since 2008. Hasn't failed once. Honestly, I'm still running the same exact bulbs that came in the fixture when I bought it...and they are still growing plants very well


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

+1 Catalina lighting
I own 4 of their fixtures


----------

